# Can you SLI on P45 chipset



## 63083

Hey all, I was just wondering if you could SLI 2 8800GTS's on a P45 chipset like you can Crossfire 2 3870's. The P45 Chipset boards are better rated and cheaper so it would be nice. Just wondering.


----------



## Intel_man

Nope. a P45 is for CF only.


----------



## Machin3

Anyways, if you look under the specs, it will tell you of it is good for SLI.


----------



## 63083

Thanks. I have heard of people taking a couple of Radeons and putting them in Crossfire on an SLI or other board. Thanks for the responce.


----------



## mep916

63083 said:


> Thanks. I have heard of people taking a couple of Radeons and putting them in Crossfire on an SLI or other board. Thanks for the responce.



You can do that with Skulltrail (with exception to the GT200 nVidia GPUs), and the X58 chipset will support both SLi and CF.


----------

